# Cpt 64450-Does anyone have



## vonzilla35 (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any insight as how to bill CPT 64450 for mutliple units.  I have billed these charges out to medicare and have received denials for BUNDLING.  The way that I have billed are as follow....


64450-RT                  1 UNIT   DX: 355.0, 355.3, 355.5, 355.8, 355.79
64450-59-51-RT        4 UNITS  DX: SAME AS ABOVE

Most of the time, Medicare pays only 1 line and denies the other charge line for BUNDLING.  The injections are given up  to 5 units in one day by the same dr in the office.

Can anyone help with this?  I appreciate all feedback.

Thanks,
Vonnie


----------



## rsrizzo (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Vonnie,
The L32573 LCD on the Medicare site clearly states that 355.0 is not valid with 64450 which might be your first issue. The LCD also addresses multiple codes.  You might want to check it out. 
https://www.novitas-solutions.com
R


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 21, 2013)

what does the procedure note state specifically.


----------



## DHead1963 (Aug 5, 2015)

Medicare will only pay for 1 unit on the line but if you add modifier 76 for each additional line they  will pay Medicare does not like 59 on any repeat procedures. If you bill like this:

64450
64450,76
64450,76


----------



## littlemiska21 (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you have any literature or an article on billing 64450 this way (with Mod 76 for each additional one)? TIA


----------

